
Ask HN: Start date is set, but I got another offer. What to do? - tonym9428
So I accepted a job offer two weeks ago and am set to start next wednesday. However, a company that had flown me out to PA last week just offered me a role. Of course, it&#x27;s conditional on various background checks (i&#x27;m a felon)<i></i><p>What is the right course of action is these situations?<p>The base pay is equivilent, but company B has significantly better benefits and growth potential.<p>Company A: 
start up&#x2F;small, good people, laid back culture and dress, limited benefits and no 401k, they offered me job after one 40 minute phone interview, in midwest<p>Company B: big corporation, casual dress, good benefits and 401k match, better growth opportunities, hiring manager is awesome, in east coat (PA)<p>What should I do in this situation?<p>a. Start at A and then go join B in two or three weeks<p>b. Turn down A and wait for my conditional offer to be finalized<p>c. Turn down B and commit to company A<p>d. other<p><i></i> PA does have legislation, Pennsylvania Criminal History Record Information Act, which should make it harder them to retract the offer after doing the background check
======
davismwfl
You don't join a startup/small business because of the best traditional
benefits like a 401k, you join because of the challenge and chance to make a
huge impact. You need to figure out what type of environment you are best
suited for, a startup or a larger enterprise. They are extremely different, so
that is really the decision IMO.

As far as switching after accepting one position, it generally burns a bridge,
as would being there for 2 weeks then jumping ship. At the same time,
employers have very little loyalty anymore, so if I felt it was right I'd
change my mind, but with dignity and honesty to the parties involved. e.g. I
wouldn't do it without being up front. Your reason can be as simple as you
thought it over and felt that the small/startup business wouldn't be the right
environment for you personally at this time and it wouldn't be fair to them
either if you wound up only being there for a few months, so you have decided
to continue your search... Or something along those lines.

------
jklein11
I think at this stage in the game you owe it to Company A and yourself to pick
option C. It's not worth burning bridges, especially in technology, where you
never know who you are going to work with next. You made the commitment now
stick it out for a minimum of 6 months. If you aren't satisfied with your
growth at that point then go and look for other jobs.

In the future, I would recommend not accepting an offer if you have any
decisions for other jobs still pending. Once you get the other offer you
should be transparent about your situation. It may give you a little bit more
leverage for negotiation, or the company might say now or never, but you won't
be any worse off for doing so.

Just my 2 cents.

------
6502nerdface
Perhaps you could request a 1 or 2 week deferral of your start date at A,
citing last-minute personal reasons. Such a thing would not be unheard of, and
that way you neither do anything dishonourable* (as long as you don't lie) nor
close any options prematurely.

* Well to be fair, assuming your pending employment is at-will, there's nothing actually wrong with quitting immediately after your start (after all, maybe you simply won't like it there); it's a just a bit inconsiderate toward A to start if you don't really believe you're committed to it yet.

------
gvb
IMHO you should pick "c. Commit to Company A."

1\. You have made a committment to Company A, honor it.

2\. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Company A has come through
for you with an offer. That is big. Company B is "conditional on various
background checks" \- my spidy sense is making me itch all over.

3\. A small company is much less likely to care about your "checkered" past.

4\. You aren't working for the hiring manager (I assume), so it doesn't matter
how awesome he/she is. Salesmen are always awesome until they close the sale.

~~~
tonym9428
Thanks for your response. This definitely seems like the right things to do.
After all, I did commit to A. However, my immediate supervisor would be the
hiring manager, and we had good chemistry. I can't speak to how well I get
along with company A because I never met any of them, just a quick phone
interview, after which they offered me a job.

------
su_yuen
Have you signed the papers with A? If you have, might want to check the
consequences of leaving early or is there a probation period of 1-2 months
where you and company A have the right to terminate the employment within 24
hours? If yes, then I'd say take (a) in case B does make you a real offer
after the background checks :)

~~~
tonym9428
I allready accepted the offer and everything is finalized. Start this week.
Since they hired me after just one phone call, I know they plan on reviewing
my performance after three months, but that's about it. If I abandon the job,
it says I'd forgo any compensation but that's about all in the contract and
employment handbook

~~~
su_yuen
Alright! Focus on doing a great job at (a) and see how things go with B from
there. Who knows, you may fall in love with the work you're doing at A and
change your mind :)

------
logn
d. Start at A. Tell B you need a few weeks to consider. Assuming everything is
ok at A for a few weeks, turn down B.

Reasoning: Company A hired you after only a 40 minute phone interview. Wait to
make sure you indeed can start that job, that you get paychecks, and that
there are no surprises.

------
jjoe
Some companies let you start even though the background check hasn't
completed. Meaning there's a possibility company B could let you go even a
week after you started, the minute they find out about your past and it's
conflicting with company policy.

------
detaro
don't do b), that's the worst option if the second offer falls through.

